# I want your retro-gaming junk



## Toxick

I am working on an interior decoration project and I want to get a collection of old retro-gaming stuff. Gadgets, consoles, controllers, joysticks, hand-held, cartridges, pictures, posters, knickknacks, keychains. Atari, Nintendo, SNES, Intellivision, Coleco... any brand.

Old mini computer junk (TRS-80, Commodore 64, Timex-Sinclair, TI99 - etc.) would do the trick too. 

None of it has to work. It's all either just decoration or it will have it's guts yanked out and modified anyway.




I don't have a lot of money, but I can compensate if necessary.



Anyone?

Anyone? 

Bueller?


----------



## GWguy

Atari 800 and 1200, working with all the extra pieces, FDDs, printer, joysticks, remote control joysticks, and on and on..........  and multiple years of Analog Magazine, only missing issue #1.

What's it worth to ya?


----------



## snuzzy

Toxick said:


> I am working on an interior decoration project and I want to get a collection of old retro-gaming stuff. Gadgets, consoles, controllers, joysticks, hand-held, cartridges, pictures, posters, knickknacks, keychains. Atari, Nintendo, SNES, Intellivision, Coleco... any brand.
> 
> Old mini computer junk (TRS-80, Commodore 64, Timex-Sinclair, TI99 - etc.) would do the trick too.
> 
> None of it has to work. It's all either just decoration or it will have it's guts yanked out and modified anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of money, but I can compensate if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?



Do you want a vintage pinball machine?   It doesn't work right now, but I don't think it would take much to get it working.  PM me if you are interested...


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Toxick said:


> I am working on an interior decoration project and I want to get a collection of old retro-gaming stuff. Gadgets, consoles, controllers, joysticks, hand-held, cartridges, pictures, posters, knickknacks, keychains. Atari, Nintendo, SNES, Intellivision, Coleco... any brand.
> 
> Old mini computer junk (TRS-80, Commodore 64, Timex-Sinclair, TI99 - etc.) would do the trick too.
> 
> None of it has to work. It's all either just decoration or it will have it's guts yanked out and modified anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of money, but I can compensate if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?



You mean, things like MERLIN, SIMON, Teddy Ruxpin, 2-XL, etc.....Easy to name all the one's I have.
The "fun" part is _finding_ them.


----------



## GURPS

Toxick said:


> Old mini computer junk (TRS-80, Commodore 64, Timex-Sinclair, TI99 - etc.) would do the trick too.
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?





what are your plans exactly ?

I have a TRS 80 Model 100 laptop, 2 different deskmates, a TRS 80 Model 4P, dot matrix printer, portable thermal printer, 15 MD hard Drive .. Tandy PC,


----------

